# Husqvarna 359 vs. 357xp



## stmonnat (Apr 5, 2013)

How do they compare. Would a 359 be worth $250 minus a bar and chain if its in awesome condition


----------



## w8ye (Apr 5, 2013)

sure


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 5, 2013)

In awesome condition i would say more then that. If you saw what the dealers charge here for them :bang: you'd know why i say this.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 5, 2013)

They are Very Close. The 357xp has a slight edge, but MM the 359 and it'll take a stock 357xp.

$250 is a good price if in good condition.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 5, 2013)

plus if you are going to do any porting the 359 is probably the better cylinder to start with


----------



## stmonnat (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds good trying to hook my brother up with a descent firewood saw .


----------



## stmonnat (Apr 5, 2013)

I will ya know how we make out


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2013)

stmonnat said:


> Sounds good trying to hook my brother up with a descent firewood saw .



Any of them will do that - but if the saw will stay stock, a 357xp surely is the better option.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 5, 2013)

I fixed my brother up with a 359. He was having lot of trouble with a ms290 and needed a good saw. I paid a little too much for an older 359 that needed a top end. After a used cylinder, new piston, new carb, mild port work and a MM. My brother now says this is by far the best saw he's ever owned. :msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

359 is surely under rated. It is the saw that goes in the truck every time.

I really don't know how they run stock. I took the sage advice from this forum and opened the muffler and trimmed the limiters before ever starting mine.

6.5 years later, and over 40 saws in the stable, it is still one of my favorites. Mine (not stock) really thinks it is a 70cc saw:yoyo:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a mint 359 with a roached top end, but I got cheated out of it. But thats another story....

Really wish I had kept it and did it up right. From what I hear, they make a seriously strong saw.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

yup, strong saws,

people have been longing for the 262, and the 359 has been under their noses for all these years?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> yup, strong saws,
> 
> people have been longing for the 262, and the 359 has been under their noses for all these years?



I had a mint 262, and was unimpressed, to say the least.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

Trolly should be around shortly expounding some specs that are only true if they lean to his way of thinking.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Apr 6, 2013)

How much does he cut?

If he's in the 5 cord a year or less category the stock 359 with 18 inch bar is more than adequate. The only mod I would say really needs to be done, if the saw has a catalytic muffler, buy a stock non-cat and install it. The 359 is a well made saw so there should be no worries about longevity if it's treated well and properly maintained.

As to performance in the real world application, in wood 12 inches in dia or less, maybe even 16 inches, with a sharp chain he'll never see a difference. In bigger wood the the 359 may actually have an edge as the ones I ran seemed to have more a little more torque than my 357XP. Let's face it when cutting firewood, the time in the kerf is of no consequence when compared to the logistics of moving the wood, splitting the wood, stacking the wood, and moving brush out of the way. Anybody tells you different, they're talking BS.

If the saw is in as nice shape as you say, it's a very good deal and will work out well.

Take Care


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought mine new in 09(but it is an 08). I have cut just over 300 cords of firewood with it, the only repairs being done to it were the carb issue they had when it was new and just last week I put a clutch and sprocket on it. Other than that it has run like a champ through all this time. 

I can't say enough good about this saw, regardless of THE Troll's apparent disdain for anything not XP! 

Ted


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought two 359's in Feb. One was nos for $500 and the other was mint but straight gassed for $250 (Randy found it for me).The 2nd one got a new piston and was good to go. Both got brand new Walbro 199 carbs, muffler mods, and ported. I am really pleased with how they turned out. I wouldn't hesitate to spend $250 on one. Leaves you alot of coin to up the saw's performance when CAD sets in.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Trolly should be around shortly expounding some specs that are only true if they lean to his way of thinking.



The specs should be well known on those saws, so no reason to post them (again). 

My "way of thinking" (if there is one) doesn't change any facts, and halv an hp doesn't just disappear into thin air....:msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

C'mon NIKO,

seems the only time specs mean anything is when they fall in your side of the debate.

How many 357s would Husqvarna sold at $650 if they sold the equal or better saw at $450?

Putting the cat muffler on the 359 pretty well neutered it, opening the muffler up got you .5 HP+ back!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> C'mon NIKO,
> 
> seems the only time specs mean anything is when they fall in your side of the debate.
> 
> ...



The specs for the 359 is for the non-cat version. It was only in the US that the cat was more or less standard.

Anyway, specs are what it is, and the power specs are just a snapshot of one point (rpm) in the "power band. It tells far from everything about how a saw performs - but is way better than nothing, or "anyones perseption"....


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually the 357 was closer to $700, my '06 359 was $409 or $429 (can't remember) with good 20" bar (not laminate) 3 chains a T shirt and hat delivered.

They are way too close performance wise for one to spend nearly $300 for that little XP sticker and crank stuffers.


How come specs are only good when they suit you?

I have seen you dis specs when they don't suit you're fancy.

All in all a free breathing 359 will run with the best 60cc saws made.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I chose the MS361 (Euro version) over the 357xp in 2004, and didn't consider the 359 being an option at all. I did of course know much less back then than I do today, but I have always been very happy with that choise! :msp_smile:

The 560xp/562xp is a _huge_ improvement over the 357xp, much more so than the 550xp is over the 346xp.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I chose the MS361 (Euro version) over the 357xp in 2004, and didn't consider the 359 being an option at all. I did of course know much less back then than I do today, but I have always been very happy with that choise! :msp_smile:
> 
> The 560xp/562xp is a _huge_ improvement over the 357xp, much more so than the 550xp is over the 346xp.



Troll, as a recent "new" owner of a 361, I totally see why that decision was made. 

I never thought I would love a 59cc saw so much....


----------



## sunfish (Apr 6, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Actually the 357 was closer to $700, my '06 359 was $409 or $429 (can't remember) with good 20" bar (not laminate) 3 chains a T shirt and hat delivered.
> 
> They are way too close performance wise for one to spend nearly $300 for that little XP sticker and crank stuffers.
> 
> ...



Around here the 357xp was $659 and the 359 was $529.

I have both, but kept the 357 and gave the 359 to my brother. Both great saws and so close in performance it doesn't really matter.


----------



## KUBOTA OWNER (Apr 6, 2013)

*359's*

My introduction to husqvarna was a 359 parts saw on craig's list that had a scored p/c. picked it
up for $50 a little acid and a piston and ring and the saw run's great. -- came with two chains and
a case, bar oil tool kit ect. Saw looks an runs like new. --Feel bad that i got it so cheap. --Since then i picked up another 359 than needed a crank and some tlc. --- that also turned out perfect.
---Both had cat mufflers that I cut apart and reamed out. ---love the 359's I also have two 353, a346 and a 630 super. ---- spoiled but love finding a pile of junk and bringing it back to perfect condition. ----I would like to find a 357 and be able to have a comparison to judge what the difference is. ---cad's got me!!!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 6, 2013)

Had both when I was in siviculture work. 357 for softwood, 359 in harwood stands. Now I have the best of both worlds, a ported 2159.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

KUBOTA OWNER said:


> I also have two 353 ---cad's got me!!!



Those IMHO are also seriously underrated saws. I had a stock one, right beside my 346 and I swear it had more torque. Didn't have the rev's the 346 had, but you could lean on it quite a bit more and it would keep on slingin chips.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Those IMHO are also seriously underrated saws. I had a stock one, right beside my 346 and I swear it had more torque. Didn't have the rev's the 346 had, but you could lean on it quite a bit more and it would keep on slingin chips.



Ime, the performance difference between the NE346xp and the 353 seems larger than the specs indicate, certainly not smaller! :msp_smile:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Ime, the performance difference between the NE346xp and the 353 seems larger than the specs indicate, certainly not smaller! :msp_smile:



In the wood I compared them in, both with 3/8
18" setups, the 346 was faster , but the you could pull the 353 down in the rpm range and it would still cut. I guess I should had said th 353 has more torque at lower rpm than the 346....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> In the wood I compared them in, both with 3/8
> 18" setups, the 346 was faster , but the you could pull the 353 down in the rpm range and it would still cut. I guess I should had said th 353 has more torque at lower rpm than the 346....



It doesn't, but it is _closer_ at really low rpm - but who really cares about that? 

If you need low rpm torque, you are using a too small saw for the task anyway! :msp_wink:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It doesn't, but it is _closer_ at really low rpm - but who really cares about that?
> 
> If you need low rpm torque, you are using a too small saw for the task anyway! :msp_wink:



Oh boo! 

I sawed it muhself!!


----------



## gmax (Apr 7, 2013)

If I could only have one firewood saw I would be more than happy with a 359

View attachment 288844


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 8, 2013)

gmax said:


> If I could only have one firewood saw I would be more than happy with a 359
> 
> View attachment 288844



You? One saw?


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 8, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> They are way too close performance wise for one to spend nearly $300 for that little XP sticker and crank stuffers.



I think the 357 runs even better without the crank stuffers...



wigglesworth said:


> Troll, as a recent "new" owner of a 361, I totally see why that decision was made.
> 
> I never thought I would love a 59cc saw so much....



Ewe sew ghey.



wigglesworth said:


> You? One saw?



I could see Wayne's one saw being a 166...


----------



## dozerdan (Apr 8, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I think the 357 runs even better without the crank stuffers...
> 
> 
> 
> E.



I agree. Every time i install need crank bearings in a 357 I toss the stuffers. Most of the time if a side bearing goes, it will melt part of the plastic in the stuffer. I don't have near the bearing problems after the stuffers are gone. 

Later
Dan


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 8, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Ewe sew ghey.


----------



## gmax (Apr 8, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> You? One saw?



I cant decide which one to keep


----------

